# Swansea Sea Pilots



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

I am hoping to make contact with any of the old Swansea Sea Pilots who may still be around. I was a Trinity House Outport Pilot back in the 1960s'/1970's and also skipper of the Swansea pilot cutter Seamark.
Would be pleased to hear from anyone who may have knowledge of any of the old retired pilot's, I was in contact with Capt David Aubrey but he crossed the bar last year.

Cheers.....Glan


----------

